# Forums oldest fish



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snakey Lakey the weather loach will be 10 at the end of december, I doubt hes the oldest pf fish but hes doing ok for a little fish who spent most of his life in a little plastic tank , so who is the forums oldest fish and how old is he/she?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

My oldest fish is a goldfish i was gifted as a kid in 1997. i got him as a rewawd for doing well in a drama exam. he was originally kept on his own in a small filtered tank (probably about 40L), but was moved to my grandmas 400L goldie tank with 2 or 3 others a year or so later, where he still lives to this day. so he'll be about 15 years old now. not that old for a goldfish admitedly, but he's getting there ^^


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Fishyfins said:


> My oldest fish is a goldfish i was gifted as a kid in 1997. i got him as a rewawd for doing well in a drama exam. he was originally kept on his own in a small filtered tank (probably about 40L), but was moved to my grandmas 400L goldie tank with 2 or 3 others a year or so later, where he still lives to this day. so he'll be about 15 years old now. not that old for a goldfish admitedly, but he's getting there ^^


Well hes the winner so far :thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, my oldest is only about 4, but then I haven't been keeping fish for very long!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Jaws started off as a tiny silver fish that lived in a big tank with loads others. He was the last remaining one and went to the pond in the sky last week, aged 12


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have ones in the pond that I have had for 18 and 19 years, although one in particular was a very large mirror carp when I got her. None were really tiny either so they must have been a few years old when I got them, They are mostly koi.


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a mystus leucophasis that I have had for 8 years - he was fully grown when I rehomed him so I don't know how old he is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

My oldest fish Dylan the pleco is 3 will be 4 in January. First tie I've got a pet past 3 years old. Whoever said pieco's are tropical fish forgot to tell Dylan. Had him nearly 2 years. They also forgot to tell him he can't live with goldfish he's left Monty alone and even the danios had no bother they are all doing great with Dylan. The light in the tank helps as it heats the water a bit.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My old shubunkins are still in my grandads pond they must be coming up 10 now.


----------

